# Monitor blackout problem



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

Last December, I bought an Acer LCD monitor after my old Samsung one died. Recently, the screen blacks out when im doing my work. Restarting doesn't solve it so i have to forcibly shut it down. Reconnecting the wires work at first but now, it doesn't help at all. The indicator is on but no images are displayed. This is urgent because i don't want to waste money getting a new monitor and monitors are suppose to last for more than a year. I'm not sure whether it is either wire abuse or some hardware problem but any help that solves my problem will be appreciated.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you plugging your monitors into a surge protector? If not, you should. Did you try the monitor on another computer to see if its a monitor problem?


----------



## Equi1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Buzz, always put a surge protector or if you have the money a CPU. Aka a back up battery sorry to hear this too man. Its probably done, do you know of any issue about the power going out while you were using due to lightning? If so it probably effected it in some way. I suggest calling tech support or checking the tech support paper that it came with. Don't forget the warranty too. But lets not go there and hope its fine D=


----------



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, i tried the Acer monitor on another computer and it worked fine. I used another monitor on my old PC but the XP loading screen went distorted. Looks like my PC is having some graphical issues after all. Hmm, i don't have a surge protector because I usually switch off the comp before the thunder strikes so that's not the problem. Anyway, thanks guys for offering your opinions


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you really need a surge protector all the time. electricity fluctuates as it flows through the lines, though its not noticeable, it can cause damage to your computer over a period of time. 

in addition just switching off the computer before a storm will not help, you need to unplug it from the outlet and from your internet connection. 

http://www.howstuffworks.com/surge-protector.htm

as far as your monitor problems, it sounds like a video problem. If you have a video card, it may need replacing, if you do not have a video card and using integrated video then maybe a video card will help but it could also mean the motherboard is failing.


----------



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, i see. That COULD be the main problem. I thought the surge flows only if the switch is turned on. Looks like I'll get one soon. Thanks for the tip


----------



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

Need to reopen the topic for a while :s

Yesterday I brought my PC to a shop and the owner helped me to install a new graphics card(he has the installation CD). He tested it using a CRT monitor and installed the drivers. However when I came back and hooked it to my LCD, the whole system hangs after logging into my account for a while. I have tried reinstalling the monitor through Safe Mode but strangely, it doesn't hang. This applies whenever I start Windows normally. Does it mean that I need to install my LCD into the PC using the CD?


----------



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, the monitor was OK actually. I found out that my graphics fan was toasted so i bought GeForce FX 5500. However, when I installed the drivers, Windows would hang after I log into my account. I reformatted Windows but to no avail. I tried to reinstall the driver (bad move) and I realized that I've accidentally killed the whole system. I can't boot as the monitor will not load anything ever since. This time, the problem grew worse...


----------

